# Dbol cycle advanced. No Rookies.



## MyronPyro (Apr 29, 2010)

A lot of different theories concerning dianabol have made it's way through the everyday life of an average roid user.
Some of these: The hepatotoxic levels are extreme, and no longer than 6 weeks with 30mgs/day should be advised. Dianebol only causes water retention and no real muscles, hence not keeping gains afterwards. The list is long bro's.. 

I'm new here - hello 

The abovestated is IMO crap and i believe dbol was called Breakfast of champions for a good reason!

I seek info from people with experience in 60-100mgs/day for a longer period of time. 

I have my facts straight, so don't bother with the 'crash your liver' speech.

Iron Addicts Insight/list was first published here, so i figured this was the place to ask for serious info.
I usually refer to Palumbo and his statements about hepatoxic levels too.

I've done dbol before, as kickstart for test/parabolin and alone, so i know its potential.

Any help would be appriciated!

Anyone with experience in high-dose dbol usage?
What sides did you have?
What gains did you have and KEEP afterwards?
How did you run the cycle?
Is 14days on/14 days off a good way to go?

//MP


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

. . subbed


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 29, 2010)

subbed?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

that means I am subscribed to this thread, interested in any forthcoming discussion


----------



## Flathead (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been on a half dozen dbol "only" cycles @ 30mg a day / 6wks on & 3wks off. I can personally tell you that the theory "that you loss 100% of everything you gained when you cycle off" is BS. You lose about half, which is the water retention. I've maintained great gains on/off every cycle to date. As far as side effects are concerned, I've had pretty much none, maybe a little acne on my back during my 2nd cycle. But everyone will react differently, mind you. But it looks like you already have a use history. Obviously PCT is key in all of this. I've been off now for almost two months & I am still very happy with my post cycle gains. It all boils down to gym
time.


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 29, 2010)

Subbed = subscribe, got it 

I tried this topic at mesomorphosis, but they're apparently a bunch of asswipes.. The 'liver' speech was their ultimate argument. So thanks for serious comments bro's 

*Flathead:* 

Have you ever tried doses above 30mgs/day, and for, lets say, 14 days on, 14 days off? This is a rather used cycle method, for reasons i've yet to learn (?).

I may consider a larger dose - maybe a pyramid build-up from 60mg to 80mg for 4 weeks. 
To do this with minimal sides and maximum LBM gains after cycle, i would use a well tested MCT containing 250iu hCG e3d and 0.5 a-dex eod.

I've read only little info about experiments with oral only cycles, so PLEASE dudes, share your cycles


----------



## pimprn (Apr 29, 2010)

I have done up to 75mgs a day just be aware of gyno. That in my opinion is a very bad side so just have some aromasin on hand. Also i noticed it slowed down my appetite quite a bit. The good thing about it at that dose was the strength i obtained i was shoulder pressing 80lb dumbells on each side and i am only 150lbs 5'7 i was prolly 155 but still. So thats my experience but i cant tell you how much i kept because i used it to kick start my cycle for 2 month then i switched to injects but while i was taking the dbol i also was taking sustanon. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Flathead (Apr 29, 2010)

I've yet to try anything more than 30mg a day, not to say I wouldn't, but for now I'm happy with my current progress. I don't see a problem with 14d on/off @ a higher dose, as this is a short cycle & will allow for plenty of PCT. I myself would probably not exceed 60mg. It's all in what your looking to accomplish & knowing when to draw the line in the sand. I do it as a power lifter, whereas a body builder might have a different approach?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

I hear gains vs sides 40mg is a good dose ..   id rather take slightly less for longer IMMO


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

If your using d-bol for powerlifting purposes and not that concerned about hepatoxicity give anadrol a try its much better suited for that purpose.


----------



## Flathead (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> If your using d-bol for powerlifting purposes and not that concerned about hepatoxicity give anadrol a try its much better suited for that purpose.


 
I agree & have tried a50, but it made me way more temperamental than I already am. Dbol dosen't have the same effect on me.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

odd but I guess everyone responds different both are androgenic enough to cause anger issues if your prone to em


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2010)

I have known people to have fatty livers (and high values) without even drinking, and yet others can run 300mg of drol and be within normal range. I was taking pretty high doses of drol at one point AND a little accutane too, really testing the waters. I had myself tested and I was 20 or 25% over normal, and I could feel it (this was around 6 weeks I think).

30mg of dbol for a normal liver in an otherwise healthy person, is not going to be "extremely hepatoxic" at all IMO.

Even though drol hits me harder and I tend to prefer it, dbol works well and I have never really found a reason to go over 35mg or so dbol daily.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

30mg D-bol daily for 8 weeks is decent but I would rather stack test with it.

It just starts getting fun around week 6 so I would not interupt administration any time during that 6 weeks.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I have known people to have fatty livers (and high values) without even drinking, and *yet others can run 300mg of drol and be within normal range.*



that is me, I swear I have an incredible liver, several years ago I was abusing the hell out of M1T (high doses for many months) and it had very little effect on my liver enzymes, I think my strong liver is due to my family history of alcoholics.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess I'm in-between having some Irish in me 

Everyone is different genetically and size wise, tolerances just wont always match up so its up to us all to watch our own blood.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 30mg D-bol daily for 8 weeks is decent but I would rather stack test with it.
> 
> It just starts getting fun around week 6 so I would not interupt administration any time during that 6 weeks.


 

JFC . . this is on the Capt's 'to do' list


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I guess I'm in-between having some Irish in me
> 
> Everyone is different genetically and size wise, tolerances just wont always match up so its up to us all to watch our own blood.


Yeah between the irish liver and (judging by that pic in your avatar) you being the size of a bear your probably good to go on bout anything eh Mudge?


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah between the irish liver and (judging by that pic in your avatar) you being the size of a bear your probably good to go on bout anything eh Mudge?


 
Agree with you J,he's almost dwarfing Iron Jay aka Mr.O himself!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah between the irish liver and (judging by that pic in your avatar) you being the size of a bear your probably good to go on bout anything eh Mudge?


 


fredlabrute said:


> Agree with you J,he's almost dwarfing Iron Jay aka Mr.O himself!!!


 

was wondering who that notBig on the left was


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 30, 2010)

What the fuck? I leave for 24 hours, and you guys talk about irish and alcoholics.. 
Btw, Cutler is pretty much a dwarf next to an elf too. He's like an elf on deca.. Hmm. 

Anadrol aren't considered dangerous hepatotoxic-wise with doses around 100mg - this is one reason why dbol shouldn't be dangerous at for instance 80mg/day.

I really appriciate your answers, yet wondering why other forums are so ignorant when it comes to this topic. Its like a tabu most places. ("#%@€£$@ mesoRX!)

So now we've established that high-dose dbol aren't a pussy cycle combi and not a liver-killer.. 

What did you high-dosers do with MCT of PCT?

I would probably used a mct, looking like this: 
250iu hcg e3d with 0.5mg adex eod, and then a pct shouldn't be nessesary, since i'm not prone to gyno..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

So you're not thinking of running test as well?


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 30, 2010)

I've thought about it, but my receptores needs a longer break. I did test from october to january/february, and so i would be displeased to get anything but the full result and effect.

Besides.. I have a little acne problem to deal with now, paraboline was apparently not honey to my system.. Fuckin tren..

Any idea what %-increase in effect of e.g 250mg test e ew would provide, over a period of 3 months? (not counting the 4 weeks it takes for test e to metabolize in the body)


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

your receptors need a break, yet you wish to run dbol? doesnt make sense.


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 30, 2010)

I dont think i'll run dbol right now, but wait till the god damn acne is gone.. Maybe in two months - but by that time i should have been off enough for the receptors to work.. 

Any reason why stacking with test is preferred? Besides the obvious of better gains hehe..

Right now its all just ideas and research


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

test is the basis of all cycles . . bottom line, no arguments


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree. But right now we discuss dbol only, and not within a stack. If we stack dbol with test, then why not with deca or fina, and so on.. It's just hypothetical.
Low-dose dbol doesn't kill your libido, so a test base isn't needed for that reason, with the 30mg/day cycles people normally do. But it could be a good idea with higher doses.

But you are absolutely right, test should be the base compound of a cycle anytime.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

unless you're scared of needles, I cant think of a reason why you would run test without dbol, even a low dose . .  just saying


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

Anything you take suppresses test, it just makes sense to at least replace it.

PCT by the way has nothing to do with gyno, it just so happens that nolvadex is used during PCT (for many, not all) and also for some gyno symptoms. PCT = post cycle therapy.


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone with experience in high-dose dbol usage?
What sides did you have?
What gains did you have and KEEP afterwards?
How did you run the cycle?
Is 14days on/14 days off a good way to go?

not sure what you consider a high dose..  
myself 50 mg ED, planned for 12 weeks, stopped at 6...headaches due to elevated BP

nothing is impossible but it's just not practical to try and keep gains from dbol, way better options out there

what is the purpose of 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off ?

to go against the common belief, dbol and all similar orals are no where near as toxic as calmed. Its never made sense to me to use a steroid for only "4 weeks". Why waste the time  or money ? 
I believe, almost know, that it is harder on you liver to filter out chemicals from processed food than break down certain oral steroids, dbol included.


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 30, 2010)

Mudge - Hcg can produce gyno due to higher test level. Nolva not only add to test level, it also binds to the estrogen receptors, hence blocking for gyno.. Without a serm, chances for gyno are higher with hcg alone.. 
So PCT has something to do with gyno IMO..


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 30, 2010)

ROID - Hmm i guess bloodpressure could be an issue.

14days on/off is something i've seen a couple of places on the www, but right now i can only recall this: Peekaboo  
Sorry.. Here: uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/7902-d-bol-day-6th-june.html

You didn't try any meds to suppress your BP to normal levels?


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

MyronPyro said:


> ROID - Hmm i guess bloodpressure could be an issue.
> 
> 14days on/off is something i've seen a couple of places on the www, but right now i can only recall this: Peekaboo
> Sorry.. Here: uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/7902-d-bol-day-6th-june.html
> ...



So i dont confuse myself or anyone, I'm just responding to the title of the thread and not any other posts because i havent read them other than the one addressed to me

I'm not trying to be silly when I say this, but I dont take pharmaceuticals unless I'm trying to catch a buzz. So no, BP meds are out. American drug companies are the real drug dealers IMO. As far as the way they compete with advertising and the variety of medications they put out to deal with the same problem.  

there is a lot of information out there. You are almost guaranteed to find what you want to read. If you wanted to take DNP, there are gonna be threads on boards saying it's perfectly safe and others that say you will die instantly.

My experience, personal experience, with gear is that it effects everyone different. I can't take dbol because it raises my blood pressure but I can use tren A @ 700mg a week and my BP doesnt go above 140/90~ which is high but on the low end of 'high". I know one individual who used dbol for 12 months on average @ 80mgs per day. he had monthly blood work. He didnt just tell me, he showed me the actual values. to be honest I have no clue what they meant other than his liver function values and they were optimal. Take into account he was using 1.5g testE, 1050mg tren A, ~80mg*dbol.

ok, to stop my rambling. Its not making sense to me anymore. You want to run a high dose of dbol alone. Go for it and just pay attention to your body. When something is out of sync or you aren't getting what you want then you will know very quickly. 

one positive thing about dbol  in my case is that it give me that sense of well being beyond any other steroid, even test. Certain information is floating out there that is manipulates dopamine. At the risk of my hairline, i'm gonna take 10 mg a day because i have severe anxiety episodes.

take care


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 30, 2010)

Ramble on bro

Good stuff. I wont even get you started on sustanon infect frequency 

I guess that summons it up - take a chance and listen to your body. High dosing is always risky, but it sounds like my first thought about dbol was pretty much correct - it doesn't kill you to do 60+mgs.

I will post when i start, if the interest remains here.

Does anyone know Methanox dbol?


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

the name "sustanon" must appeal to people because of the popularity amongst first time users. 

I've never been able to justify it because of half-life. maybe I will try it some day just for the fun of it.

No matter what anyone says about Synovex conversion, it beats any UG lab gear I have ever used. At least my conversion method does.  

They should make Primo pellets for cattle cuz that stuff is the bomb shizzle nizzle


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 30, 2010)

Here in denmark, primo and test e are considered beginner cycles, and sust are for the more advanced users.
I've never tried it, but i read an interesting article, where high dosing e8d, instead of the usual small amount eod, provided more stabile blood values and actually used the sust ester combi in the original idea - HRT - to the users advantage. Very smart, and very un-used by most people.

Synovex? - We dont carry the same brands here in DK, so i wouldn't know about specific gear mr snizzle.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

ROID said:


> the name "sustanon" must appeal to people because of the popularity amongst first time users.
> 
> I've never been able to justify it because of half-life. maybe I will try it some day just for the fun of it.
> 
> ...


 What do you mean you cant justify it's halflife? All esters have different release times and regardless all forms of test have a halflife. Nothing wrong with sust just most guys dont know how to dose it properly for bb purposes. It was designed for hrt but can be very effective if dosed correctly


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> What do you mean you cant justify it's halflife? All esters have different release times and regardless all forms of test have a halflife. Nothing wrong with sust just most guys dont know how to dose it properly for bb purposes. It was designed for hrt but can be very effective if dosed correctly



tell us what dose ?

how effective ?


how many esters ?

what company ?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

dose 1000-1250mg ew
Esters: prop-30mg
phenylprop-60mg
isocap-60mg
deca-100
effectiveness: Just as effective as any other form of test smartass
brand: Organon Sustanon


now go play with your toys littleboy


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

And just so your clear I'm not saying sust is the best kind of test it's not just that it _can_ be used to benefit.


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> dose 1000-1250mg ew
> Esters: prop-30mg
> phenylprop-60mg
> isocap-60mg
> ...



lol....bullshit

go fuck yourself 

i make toys, i don't play


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

uh yeah i'll do that


----------



## MyronPyro (May 1, 2010)

Grow the fuck up guys and go fuck up some other guys thread.. Assholes.

Jcar is right. The problem with sustanon is to figure out the exact peak values and planning it accordingly. 

Here is something to read about it:

Abstract: Sustanon And It’s Use
By OuchThatHurts *insert link*

Sustanon. Every BBer in the world knows the name. Every “noob” has to try it. But is it a good choice for BBers? Not really. Unless you know what you’re doing and even then you would likely have better and more stable results with less expensive and easier to maintain compounds. Let’s take a look at Sustanon.

Sustanon was originally designed and formulated by Organon as a timed-release compound used for androgen replacement for hypogonadic males, HRT, and all the other uses where androgens are indicated. The difference being that Sustanon (sustained release) was designed to be administered once per month. By combining multiple esters in such a way, starting with shorter chain molecules (propionate) and progressing to longer ones (decanoate), you can design a formula that takes effect almost immediately and releases it’s payload (testosterone) over a length of time.

So let’s look at the esters in Sustanon. Would anyone consider stacking two forms of esterified test in a single cycle? For example, would you combine propionate and enanthate? If so, how would you do it? Would you take 30mg or propionate every other day or twice a week along with 100mg of enanthate at the same time? Of course not! Well not only are you doing that with sust, but with FOUR esters, not just two. Testosterone is testosterone whether your body cleaves it from a short molecule or a long molecule. Many people still think that these different esters of the same organic compound are somehow different or “synergistic”. That’s almost like saying the caffeine in coffee is different than the caffeine in Pepsi. And if you stack coffee and Pepsi you’ll have a more pronounced effect or synergistic effect. There IS a difference but in only one regard and that is that you will get MORE raw test mg/mg with shorter esters than longer ones. The reason for this is simple. The larger the molecule, the more carbons are added which increases the total weight of the molecule. In short, more of the molecule’s weight is taken up by carbon and not testosterone. The additional carbon and occasionally oxygen atoms also increase the compound’s solubility and half-life but that is beyond this article. So what esters are we dealing with in Sustanon?

propionate 30mg (2 days)
phenylpropionate 30mg (4 days)
isocaproate 60mg (9 days)
decanoate 100mg (15 days)

In parenthesis, you see their approximate half lives. It is no coincidence that each ester is roughly twice the quantity of the one before it nor is it coincidental that each half life is approx. double the length of the one before it. Still beyond this article. Moving on…

I decided to experiment with Sustanon after receiving a fairly large quantity. Even though I had plenty, I was still thinking greedily and wanted to get the most out of my testosterone dollar. I started with the twice-a-week approach. A month later, I had no gains, a bad flu, and had used almost 20 amps (1ml) at 250mg/ml. I wanted to know what had gone wrong. It didn’t take long to figure out. During the first week, all that had taken effect was the prop and phenylprop. And 120mg total (out of 500mg) is all that my system saw. That’s about enough to suppress the axis but that’s it. Throw two amps in the trash. The second week, probably not much different and had used 4 amps (1000mg). By the third week I had the flu. Not exactly a surprise with all the HPTA suppression and unstable test levels. Most people have heard of the “sust flu”? Well, there you go. I was beginning to plan a PCT regimen when it dawned on me… I’m not getting enough STABLE, high levels of testosterone! So not long after that I moved everything to the all to common every-other-day (EOD) approach. Don’t get me wrong, I started noticing results but then again, who wouldn’t? This is a shotgun approach! If you had propionate and enanthate would you just keep dosing until something worked? No. You wouldn’t. The idea there is to just keep shooting the stuff and “one of them esters” will eventually work. Personally, I don’t like this approach. I think we can do much better. After all, don’t we owe it to Organon to abuse their product properly? SO… how well did it work? I’d have 3 good days, followed by 3 bad days. I was emotional. I wanted to sleep all the time. I had a runny nose. Two different blood tests during this time proved that I had almost twice the free test in my system as the blood test a week later. By this point, my great buy was turning into a great waste. I took 2 months off, did a fairly aggressive PCT and started planning my next cycle.

Here is where it seemed to all come together. I decided to try taking Sustanon as Organon intended, but in BBer amounts. This meant using it less frequently but using larger doses. Using it as a SUSTained-release product. Again, being greedy like I am, I didn’t want to waste the propionate in the Sust so I scheduled the entire cycle dosage amounts based on what I would take if I was doing a propionate-only cycle. This meant 4 amps or 1000mgs. That gave me a starting dose of 120mg propionate (30mg x 4) and instead of taking the next dose of propionate, I knew I could just relax knowing that as the propionate fell off, the phenylpropionate would begin and as the phenylpropionate fell off, the isocaproate would begin, etc, etc. This worked phenomenal and I began the cycle figuring on every two weeks (one decanoate half life). In reality, I played with this until I found a sweet spot of 8 days (approx. half of a half life). This gave me testosterone levels that remained stable throughout the cycle and at levels that were good for the results I wanted. You may need to adjust this time period to suit your physiology.

*Conclusion:* If I were to ever use Sustanon in a cycle again, which I doubt since there are less expensive, more stable compounds available, I would use it as intended in BBer amounts. I would do 1000-1500mg once every 8 days. This would allow for it to take immediate effect and with a few additional amps of propionate, you could use it with predictable stability right up until a few days before starting PCT. This dosing regimen, in my opinion, combined with equipoise or nandrolone would be a very productive cycle. Given the choice, I would still stick with enanthate. The injections are usually painless, the stability is high, the half life is fairly long. If you don’t mind EOD injects then prop or phenylprop would also be better choices than Sustanon in my opinion. Especially phenylprop. You would likely have to compound this yourself though as I haven’t seen this ester alone very often except in the case of nandrolone phenylprop (fast-acting deca).


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

I have seen this article a number of times. Still to see anyway actually back this every 8-day theory up though


----------



## MyronPyro (May 1, 2010)

> Still to see anyway actually back this every 8-day theory up though



You dont see the point or you dont agree? Before shaking your head, remember english is my second language


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

I do see the point, I just havent seen anyone else agree . . hence, hestitant in applying the theory


----------



## ZECH (May 1, 2010)

MyronPyro said:


> Mudge - Hcg can produce gyno due to higher test level.



Lets keep our facts straight. HCG can aromatize and cause more estrogen. That would be the reason for gyno and why HCG IMO is better used on cycle than in pct.


----------



## MyronPyro (May 1, 2010)

Well, isn't it the increased test level that the hcg provides that can aromatize to estrogen?

Capt - I have used this method, but i actually believe i'm the only one i know who have tried it out..


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

MyronPyro said:


> Capt - I have used this method, but i actually believe i'm the only one i know who have tried it out..


 
give us a run down on your dosages and results


----------



## MyronPyro (May 2, 2010)

I did a 16 week cycle:

1-4 30mg dbol ed
1-8 250mg test e e5d
8-16 500mg test e e5d
8-16 76,5mg paraboline e5d

I shot 250iu of hcg e5d from week 3-8, and 500iu e5d from 8-12 and it helped with the ball shrinking problem, and i experienced a show of acne a week after stopping the hcg. I stopped cause i ran out, and only had enough to the following pct, which i didn't have the balls to leave out.. Hehe.
I never had any libido problems after or during the cycle, compared to a small low after my last cycle of test e alone, followed by pct.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2010)

I thought you said you used sus250 as decribed in the article . . . .  and what's the deal with the e5d dosage?


----------



## MyronPyro (May 2, 2010)

Great.. Wrong topic apparently. I thought the article in question was about hcg as mct instead of pct. I really need to stick to one forum and one topic at a time.. 

I've never done sust, so i cant comment on the article.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2010)

so whats the deal with the e5d dosages?


----------



## MyronPyro (May 3, 2010)

I felt that e3d would be overkill. It kept my libido active and my balls large, so it worked fine


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

MyronPyro said:


> I felt that e3d would be overkill. It kept my libido active and my balls large, so it worked fine


 
how does shooting test e5d keep your balls large?


----------



## MyronPyro (May 4, 2010)

Wtf? Still not talking about hcg? Haha i must really wanna discuss hcg 

Test e has a halflife 10,5 days, so i (and the rest of denmark) shoot it every 5 day. What wrong with it?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2010)

yes, I also hear you and the rest of Denmark like to shove live gerbals up your arse too 

 . . you should start a new thread for hcg


----------



## MyronPyro (May 4, 2010)

Umh.. Anyways.. What did you mention the e5d for?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2010)

because I never heard of anyone pinning e5d . . is there some synergy with the hamster baiting?


----------



## MyronPyro (May 6, 2010)

Really? When would you pin, and why?
You totally caught me off guard, cause i've never heard of anyone doing it any other way.


----------



## GFR (May 6, 2010)

MyronPyro said:


> A lot of different theories concerning dianabol have made it's way through the everyday life of an average roid user.
> Some of these: The hepatotoxic levels are extreme, and no longer than 6 weeks with 30mgs/day should be advised. Dianebol only causes water retention and no real muscles, hence not keeping gains afterwards. The list is long bro's..
> 
> I'm new here - hello
> ...


Hahahaha


----------



## MyronPyro (May 6, 2010)

http://images.starcraftmazter.net/4chan/for_forums/cool_story_bro.jpg


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

twice a week for long esters . .  personally Mon and Thu night . . keeps plasma levels stable . . hmmm . .  plas-ma

 . . so you still havent explained the hamster phenomena . . what gives?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 6, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Hahahaha


 Man your a pain in the ass all you do is pop in and talk shit to people personally and I know plenty of others who agree with me your a fucking retard who knows nothing of aas go start a gay thread or something or conversly if you do know something how bout contributing something useful


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

. .


----------



## MyronPyro (May 7, 2010)

Plasma levels aren't stable when toying with anabolics.. And e5d is twice a week? It would even be enough to inject e7d, due to the ester halflife.

What is up with this hamster fetich bro? Do a google search is garmins gets your jollys on. Its getting kinda freaky..


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2010)

thought Id go to the source and ask you . . everyone knows what you Danish get up to. 

We're all curious


----------



## MyronPyro (May 7, 2010)

I wouldn't know. I live on the island, and we're pretty much like Alcatraz.


----------



## ROID (May 28, 2010)

personally i like the way my gf pussy tastes while on test.

test is test is test is test.

what is the point of this thread again.


----------



## MyronPyro (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the way it taste too bro..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2010)

. . so what does a goats arse taste like? 

We all know you Danish are down with brown-tonguing farm-yard animals


----------

